
Google antitrust probe nears finish line - partingshots
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tech-antitrust-google-focus-idUSKBN23X1D7
======
rfreytag
If using TOR go to:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200630183013/https://www.reute...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200630183013/https://www.reuters.com/article/us-
tech-antitrust-google-focus-idUSKBN23X1D7)

